# Doesn't this look patently offensive?



## thetrailboss (Oct 5, 2014)

Just took my daughter to the playground and saw a guy walking around with his wife and kid. He was wearing this shirt: 







I almost said something but thought better of it. I'm all for the First Amendment but this seems pretty over the top. Several thousand innocent folks died that day. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## moresnow (Oct 5, 2014)

Punks. It's the way they roll. 

Might not be in good taste, but I am glad he is allowed wear stuff like that.


----------



## Edd (Oct 5, 2014)

Playground seems like an inappropriate venue for shirts with F bombs.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 5, 2014)

Edd said:


> Playground seems like an inappropriate venue for shirts with F bombs.



Or an image of 9-11.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Oct 5, 2014)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## mriceyman (Oct 5, 2014)

First amendment is great and part of our country.. Until you wear a shirt thats says fuck and basically has a pic of people dying while at a playground. Wear that to a dive bar or something to that effect


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 5, 2014)

1st Amendment is great

The fact that idiot breeds is not


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 5, 2014)

I don't even get it, can't really see it too well on my phone though.

I doubt there is a person here who thinks this is in good taste....If it's any conciliation, I bet he's already on the NSA watchlist


----------



## bvibert (Oct 6, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Or an image of 9-11.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



For what it's worth, most kids at the playground probably have no idea what that image is.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 6, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> 1st Amendment is great
> 
> The fact that idiot breeds is not




DHS.  FTW !!!  Captures my thoughts exactly !   

It is hard to fix  really stupid ,even with education .


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 6, 2014)

I may not agree with what you say, but I will defend to the death your right to say it.

I reserve the right to call you an asshole, though.


----------



## Nick (Oct 6, 2014)

Total A-hole and it's a public sign that you are an idiot. however, yeah I don't know if you can really ban it or anything in a public place? But still I feel like kids should be able to play in a playground not polluted by dipshits. but who knows. that's life I guess. 

I remember I went to ground zero in 2005 or so, on 9/11 for a memorial ceremony for my wife's friend who died in United Flight 175 with her boyfriend. We were walking around Ground Zero and there were several "truthers" there with huge signs screaming about how it was in inside job etc. etc.  I think it's a bunch of bullshit, however I get that they have the "right" to have their conspiracy theries. But what irked me is that there is a time and place for everything and on the anniversary of 9/11 when lots of families are there to remember their loved ones isn't the place for pickets and protests. For families that lost someone , it's so much more personal. It's not about politics, or buildings, or war, but the loss of someone that they loved. 

I dunno. IMO. Guy with shirt is a  jerk


----------



## bvibert (Oct 6, 2014)

Nick said:


> But what irked me is that there is a time and place for everything and on the anniversary of 9/11 when lots of families are there to remember their loved ones isn't the place for pickets and protests. For families that lost someone , it's so much more personal. It's not about politics, or buildings, or war, but the loss of someone that they loved.



Yup, some people just have no class.


----------



## Nick (Oct 6, 2014)

Right. basically


----------



## Rikka (Oct 6, 2014)

No class absolutely.  The unintelligent are propagating faster than the smart folks......man just makes you sad.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SkiFanE (Oct 6, 2014)

Rikka said:


> No class absolutely.  The unintelligent are propagating faster than the smart folks......man just makes you sad.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Truth!  I say we have a new Lottery, prize is  "Free All Expense month long vacation to West Africa".


----------



## jack97 (Oct 6, 2014)

fwiw, there are economist who have documented where world trade or globalization has ruin local industries through out the world. Furthermore, it allows the wealthy countries to use predatory tactics to hold hostage the weaker economies. 

That said, it does not justify the no class symbolism that t-shirt represent nor does it pay any respect to the men and women who fought to uphold the freedom he/she has to wear that t-shirt


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 6, 2014)

Guy needs to be confronted! Thats prolly why he wore the shirt. If it gets ugly no cop would have arrested you. Shame you had your kid with you.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 6, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Guy needs to be confronted! Thats prolly why he wore the shirt. If it gets ugly no cop would have arrested you. Shame you had your kid with you.



 yeah I kept my daughter away from him. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 7, 2014)

jack97 said:


> fwiw, there are economist who have documented where world trade or globalization has ruin local industries through out the world. Furthermore, it allows the wealthy countries to use predatory tactics to hold hostage the weaker economies.



Sort of the point of globalization, though, isn't it? Do work where it's most efficient? The horse-drawn wagon ruined some local industries, too, since you could transport the goods you made to the next town, and bring back stuff you couldn't make as efficiently. So the blacksmith near the iron mine drove the blacksmith by the ocean out of business, but the ocean based fisherman drove the mine-based fisherman out of business, too. "Predatory tactics" is a bit of a pejorative comment, so won't argue philosophy there. 

I do agree with your philosophy on the t-shirt wearing doofus, though. Good thing for him that's not the park where the All-VFD Ultimate Warrior Competition Team works out. Or, like, the 82nd Airborne...


----------



## dlague (Oct 7, 2014)

Yup that  is offensive!  Some just don't get it!


.......


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 7, 2014)

I saw this from afar a while back and was thinking "they are really pushing the limit" then I got closer and saw sting, and found it somewhat funny.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 7, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I saw this from afar a while back and was thinking "they are really pushing the limit" then I got closer and saw sting, and found it somewhat funny.
> View attachment 13929



See THAT'S different imho. Masquerading with a shirt depicting planes hitting the WTC is way worse.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Tin (Oct 7, 2014)

That is the type of person you approach and attempt to have a conversation with, when he gets comfortable ask about the shirt. Chances are he wore it to make a statement and isolate from others. He wouldn't know what to do if someone had the balls the ask him about it. I've tried this experiment on a biker who had SS bolts on his vest while he was alone and his posse was elsewhere. It's all for show. Just need to be careful and don't ask if he has support around. I love me some social experiments.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 8, 2014)

Tin said:


> That is the type of person you approach and attempt to have a conversation with, when he gets comfortable ask about the shirt. Chances are he wore it to make a statement and isolate from others. He wouldn't know what to do if someone had the balls the ask him about it. I've tried this experiment on a biker who had SS bolts on his vest while he was alone and his posse was elsewhere. It's all for show. Just need to be careful and don't ask if he has support around. I love me some social experiments.



+1. I bet he's one of those "rebel without a cause" types. Or conspiracy theory nuts. Either way I think he's doing it for misguided attention.


----------



## Abubob (Oct 8, 2014)

ctenidae said:


> mine-based fisherman


----------

